# Are our US friends doing anything special on Thanksgiving?



## Marie5656 (Nov 21, 2018)

*Well, in OUR case we are not doing our Thanksgiving dinner until Friday.  We only have two guests for the day, my two cousins.  One of them works at Walmart, and has to work until 10PM tomorrow.  He asked if he could come over on Friday instead.  So, I decided, just cancel Thursday dinner and have both the guys over Friday.  My working cousin is off Friday.  He said he wished Walmart would give them a choice of which day to work.  But I would guess no one would want to work Thursday.
It won't be bad, gives me one more day to prep.  Went to the grocery store today to get a couple more things.  Found a nice pork roast "marked down for quick sale". So I bought it.  Going to make it up in the slow cooker tomorrow for me and DH.
*


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 21, 2018)

Going to my sister-in-law's for the extended family thing.  Argh.   She's a terrible cook and makes the scariest gravy on the planet so I'll be having a slice of turkey breast and the sides I'm bringing.    

:thanksgiving:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm having Thanksgiving this year. My cousin,who is like a brother, and his wife,my Son and daughter and her husband and the two Grand kids. My daughter is about two hours away. When they get here we will go out for a quick bite to eat. I've been preparing all day and as I said in another post I cook my turkey the day before. He is sliced and happily soaking in a bit of broth in the refrigerator. While the oven was still hot I scraped off the wishbone and I'm drying it out in the warm oven. The grand kids can make a wish and hopefully the one left with the short end had better be a good sport about it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 21, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Going to my sister-in-law's for the extended family thing.  Argh.   She's a terrible cook and makes the scariest gravy on the planet so I'll be having a slice of turkey breast and the sides I'm bringing.



LOL. I cannot make gravy to save my life.  After my mom died, and I took over making dinner, had to have my brother make the gravy every year.  But at least I admitted my gravy sucked.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 21, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> LOL. I cannot make gravy to save my life.  After my mom died, and I took over making dinner, had to have my brother make the gravy every year.  But at least I admitted my gravy sucked.



SIL's has all those "mystery floaters" in it.   Terrifying.   

When my oldest daughter was a kid, she actually gagged when she looked at that gravy.


----------



## jujube (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm making a turkey breast, so no giblets.  I always loved giblet gravy.  It's pretty ghastly when you think about what it's made of, so I try not to think about it.....just eat it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2018)

Just me and hubby for Thanksgiving, we don't make big holiday plans anymore.  I did buy a Honeysuckle White turkey that was on sale, but it's in the freezer for future use.  We'll have our own special meal of some homemade Bolognese sauce made with boneless beef short ribs over whole wheat linguini.  We bought a bottle of Chianti to go with it, something we haven't had in many years.  My husband will watch football all day, and my pup will get an extra long leisurely walk with me in the park, supposed to be sunny and 60 degrees.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2018)

A quiet day at home enjoying a mini feast of traditional Thanksgiving foods.

I may rummage around in the closet and pull out the Christmas decorations or I may take a long winter's nap, we'll see!


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 21, 2018)

Alone for Thanksgiving and just put my sweet baby dog down on Monday. He was 14 1/2 and 2 days old. 
My bestest friend in the world.  He lived 10 months past his intial Ultrasound detecting liver issues. 
I will miss him unbearingly tomorrow, I'm in such emotional pain I wish I could have gone with him. I want to hug and kiss him just one more time. So strong, brave and loving.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2018)

So sorry to hear that CindyLou, my sympathy....will be thinking of you and sending love your way....hugs. :rose:


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 21, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> Alone for Thanksgiving and just put my sweet baby dog down on Monday. He was 14 1/2 and 2 days old.
> My bestest friend in the world.  He lived 10 months past his intial Ultrasound detecting liver issues.
> I will miss him unbearingly tomorrow, I'm in such emotional pain I wish I could have gone with him. I want to hug and kiss him just one more time. So strong, brave and loving.



Oh my goodness, Cindy... I am so sorry to hear this.  I know your heart is breaking and how terribly lonely you must feel.  We lost our little furry one over a year ago and I still miss him so much.   RIP to your precious friend, and take care of yourself.   Hugs.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 21, 2018)

Thank you, SeaBreeze and C'est Moi, :heart: I know you truly understand, being animal lovers, too. I'm grateful you are on this great forum.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 21, 2018)

It's always painful to part with our animal friends.  Very sorry to hear of your loss, Cindy.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 21, 2018)

CindyLouWho, I'm so sorry to read this. I certainly can understand how it will affect you on the holiday and for some time to come. I've been through it many times. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time. Pets are more than pets they are members of the family.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 21, 2018)

Thank you, Tommy & Ruth, yes he was the most special friend I've ever had. Amazing the unbreakable bond we can form with our beloved pets.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2018)

Oh Cindy, I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you!


----------

